# Cabinets



## FlamingiIdiot (Feb 6, 2020)

Someone asked what kind of woodworking I did. I mostly do cabinets and am trying my hand at other things. Here are a few master bathroom cabinets I made a few years ago ( quite a few ). Sorry for the poor picture quality they were taken with an old camera and they are scans of the prints.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

You may have forgotten more than some of us know. Those are some elegant cabinets!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, very elegant and tasteful designs. Do you sell or commission from individuals? Sell to cabinet shops? I have thought of selling to a local cabinet shop and an interior designer. Shop is too small for cabinetry like yours.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Outstanding...!!! Really Excellent work...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow! And I just figured out how to make drawers recently lol


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Well, with that tease, you are going to have to tell us how you made those!

Did you do the carvings? How are the, for lack of a better word, concave doors done? What kind of wood? Finish?


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Eric


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Well Erik this will certainly open the question bins. While I have no suitable room that these would look proper in I have seen many that would make these look right at home. Sort of a French/Italian taste maybe? If a CNC machine wasn't used, and I suspect not, then you certainly have huge bragging rights. Can't wait to see these "other things"!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful cabinets Erik. Looks like you will be a great asset to the forum. I'd like to see more of your work.


----------



## FlamingiIdiot (Feb 6, 2020)

The secret to making those doors and drawer heads is using templates and bendable plywood with a wood veneer. The carvings were bought then I steamed them to get the bend.


----------

